# Recommended builder Mijas



## ProfessorOak (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi there, sorry if this has been posted before, but just wondering if anyone can recommend a builder in the Mijas/Fuengirola area? Ideally the recommendation would be because they've done a good job for you !

I'm getting an extension done that will be our new lounge, so it's a fairly significant bit of work. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Contact Details

A bit more expensive, but he'll get the job done right.

He's done a lot of work on a neighbour's house and he's the only builder I would trust.


----------



## ProfessorOak (Sep 26, 2015)

Sirtravelot said:


> A bit more expensive, but he'll get the job done right.
> 
> He's done a lot of work on a neighbour's house and he's the only builder I would trust.


Thanks, that's really useful I'll get in touch


----------

